# Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft



## addicTix (23. März 2016)

*Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*

Hallo,

mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass die ganze Zeit mein Datenträger laut Taskmanager zu knapp 100% ausgelastet sei. Und ich seh einfach keinen Grund dafür.
Auch steht dort das er nur mit ein paar MB/s ausgelastet sei, vielleicht 5 MB/s ... wie kann das schon 100% sein?
Der Dienst, der dafür verantwortlich sein soll, ist "Diensthost: Unistack-Dienstgruppe"

Hier mal ein Screenshot vom Taskmanager



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso ist das so? Was kann man dagegen tun?
Ein Neustart bringt auch nichts.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
addicTix


----------



## addicTix (23. März 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*

Im Ressourcenmonitor steht zudem, dass scheinbar die svchost.exe für die hohe Auslastung verantwortlich ist. Die wiederum verweißt mich auf \Appdata\Local\Comms\UnistoreDB\store.vol

Was hat das zu bedeuten? Was ist die store.vol überhaupt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*

Keine Ahnung, welche Prozesse erzeugen die Last denn?


----------



## addicTix (24. März 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*

Hab den übeltäter wohl gefunden.
Ich hab im Ressourcenmonitor nachgeschaut, und der Prozess der diese Auslastung meiner Festplatte verursacht soll "svchost.exe" sein, bei der Datei wird auf \Appdata\Local\Comms\UnistoreDB\store.vol verwiesen.
Bin in den abgesicherten Modus, hab den Ordner UnistoreDB gelöscht, dann wieder normal gebootet und alle unnötigen Windows 10 apps wie eben Mail, Kalender usw. mit Powershell wegeliminiert, also deinstalliert.
Jetzt läuft wieder alles


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*

svchost.exe  ist so eine Unart von Windows. Unter dem Namen werden alle möglichen Betriebssystem-Prozesse zusammengefasst.  
Leider ist es deshalb auch ein gern genutzter Namen von diverser Schadsoftware. 

Was nun UnistoreDB ist ...  keine Ahnung. Hängt angeblich mit irgendeinem Email-Dienst zusammen.  "DB"  klingt nach einem Datenbank-Dienst. 

Naja, wenns jetzt läuft ...


----------



## taks (24. März 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*

Laut Google ist '\Appdata\Local\Comms\UnistoreDB\store.vol' eine Datenbank wo Email, Bilder, etc. indexiert werden.


----------



## addicTix (24. März 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*

Würde passen, denn ich hab vor einigen Tagen erst die Windows 10 Mail App ausprobiert, die ja mein Posteingang logischerweise synchronisiert hat. Die store.vol Datei war 190 MB groß, ob das gut oder schlecht ist/war... Keine Ahnung. 
Viren hab ich auf jeden fall keine gefunden, weder mit Avast noch mit Malwarebytes.
Jedenfalls, da ich auch gelesen habe, dass der Pfad mit Email zu tun hat, hab ich kurzerhand alle Windows 10 apps deinstalliert. Hab die sowieso eigentlich nie genutzt und man sieht ja, was da teilweise für Probleme entstehen können.
Aber wie gesagt, bisher läuft wieder alles top wie es sein sollte. Von einem Virus gehe ich deshalb mal nicht aus, auch wenn ich vorher auch daran gedacht habe.  

@stryke7
Das gute am Ressourcenmonitor ist jedoch, dass man ganz einfach herausfinden kann, welche Datei sich hinter svchost.exe versteckt (Dies ist ja mit dem Task-Manager nicht möglich). Nur deswegen habe ich ja herausgefunden, welche Datei diese hohe Datenträgerlast erzeugen soll


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*



addicTix schrieb:


> @stryke7
> Das gute am Ressourcenmonitor ist jedoch, dass man ganz einfach herausfinden kann, welche Datei sich hinter svchost.exe versteckt (Dies ist ja mit dem Task-Manager nicht möglich). Nur deswegen habe ich ja herausgefunden, welche Datei diese hohe Datenträgerlast erzeugen soll


Natürlich kann der Task-Manager das:  Rechtsklick auf den Prozess -> Dateipfad öffnen.


----------



## addicTix (24. März 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Datenträger zu knapp 100% ausgelastet - dauerhaft*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann der Task-Manager das:  Rechtsklick auf den Prozess -> Dateipfad öffnen.


Das führt dann jedoch bloß zur svchost.exe, nicht jedoch zur tatsächlichen Datei die das Problem, hinter der "Maske" von svchost.exe, verursacht 
Und da hat dann der Ressourcenmonitor geholfen, da dieser die Datei sozusagen ausfindig gemacht hat


----------

